# Huge Brakes!!!!



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Is it possible to put bigger brakes on the Z31? I just replaced my master and I am going to replace my rubber lines with braided lines- then Im going to move on to the rotors, calipers, and pads-( not particularly in that order of course) Is there anything available as a bigger brake option?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Is it possible to put bigger brakes on the Z31? I just replaced my master and I am going to replace my rubber lines with braided lines- then Im going to move on to the rotors, calipers, and pads-( not particularly in that order of course) Is there anything available as a bigger brake option?


Yes, the huge front brake options for the Z32 fit the Z31, They just require minor shiming of the caliper to center it on the rotor, it needs to be around 0.070" thick, you can use NAS washers to precisly do this.

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah the Z32 big brake kits can be fitted on your car. You could also get cross drilled or slotted or even both to get with you SS brake lines. And get good pads. I have Brembe cross drilled rotors, goodridge ss brake lines, and KVR carbon fibre brake pads. You could also install Z32 TT 4 piston calipers on your car for that extra stopping power.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

will the z32 calipers fit right up with my Torque Members? Will they work with my stock Rotors? That would be killer if they would! I ordered Earls stainless lines- the master cylinder helped a whole lot too.


----------

